# Very bad AM FM after new stereo



## Jon Robert (Mar 19, 2011)

I found other non Nissan forums but will try Nissan specific for this issue.

I installed a new (older) head unit Pioneer DEH P3500
in my 2009 Nissan Versa
using a kit that include wiring harness adapter and antenna adapter

Initially the blue remote wire coming from the head unit wiring plug was not connected to the blue wire coming from the head unit antenna plug. AM an FM reception was very bad

Other forums said that these blue wires needed to be connected

I then connected the blue remote wire coming from the head unit wiring plug to the blue wire coming from the head unit antenna plug. AM an FM reception continues to be very bad

What is the next step? Is there such a thing as a signal booster that is guaranteed to work because it has been proven over and over in this common situation? I am not really interested in the try this and then try that and then maybe this other thing approach.

What is the deal with the electric connection of the original compared to the mechanical plug of the aftermarket that might be a factort (electrical engineering gremlins?)

Thanks


----------



## Jon Robert (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I have determined that the Nissan Versa antenna basically sucks for a few reasons.

Yes as was pointed out in the various posts elsewhere either the red acc. wire or the blue and white amp wire coming out of the back of the head unit being connected to the blue wire on the antenna adapter powers up the antenna so it works. Somewhat anyway.

However wiggling around the antenna adapter connector plug to the original car plug caused intermittent FM reception success. AM remained non existent. This connector if it would have been good would not have caused me so much trouble.

I decided to bypass the likely defective plug of the antenna adapter and hook up direct. (original plug must be good since original radio worked) This revealed that the car wire is not a wire at all but a rather cheap coaxial cable.

The coaxial cable once cut is almost impossible to reconnect or attach a connector to it because the center wire is a cheap and small stranded wire and not solid. This would cause a man with less experience and training at rescuing hopeless situations to give up.

To rescue the situation I connected the cut wire of the antenna adapter to the center core of the original coaxial cable using a sewing pin.

I crimped a terminal female end on the adapter wire and a male terminal end on a sewing pin. I then shoved the sewing pin down the center of the coaxial cable. The insulation sheath of the coax must not touch the center wire/pin. I strengthened the joint by taping it all to a pop sickle stick.

This has given good but recognizably flawed reception for FM and no AM. I have determined that the antenna is although maybe great for the original head unit but it is not acceptable for my 7 year old Pioneer.

I am going to get a normal antenna that has a male plug in at the end of the antenna cable and try it. I expect to have stellar performance. Then I will just have to work out a permanent normal antenna and bypass/abandon that coaxial thing that I conclude is my problem. I would be rather teed off about the screwed up coaxial connection/discovery except that I figure that even a perfect connection would not result in AM reception. I think a normal antenna is needed. Or at least one that has the male plug in fitting factory installed. For all I know the "normal antenna" is coaxial also. (or go back to using the original head unit)

I notice the 2010 Nissan Versa looks like it uses a normal antenna. Maybe they agree with me. http://www.carparts.com/details/Nis...rean10nissanversa20072011replacementrb5014011

If you are thinking of cutting the vehicle wire to bypass a suspect plug ----- don't it is coaxial.

As of now good but not great FM, no AM and of course the CD works.


----------

